# I found a site posted by a haunter named Britta,



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I found a site posted by a haunter named Britta, it has all sort of recipes from the simple to relatively complex. I've tried a couple of them and they're not bad. http://www.britta.com/Hw/hwr.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Care to share a link?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Sorry, here'ya go. http://www.britta.com/Hw/hwr/html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The Archivist said:


> Sorry, here'ya go. http://www.britta.com/Hw/hwr/html


Bad link. Try http://www.britta.com/HW/HWr.html


----------



## midnighthags (May 31, 2009)

*Great book!*

This cookbook is fantastic!
Lots of great ideas for Halloween!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Britta was the inspiration for my early decorating dreams when I first started out years ago. I love her stuff, and have tried many of her recipes. I broke down and bought her book when she had it published. It's nice to have a hard copy. She's a really nice person too, good about answering questions.


----------



## cassietheig (Jun 16, 2008)

I love Britta's ideas, I call her my budget Martha Stewart. I have been a fan of her work for many years.

Here is a link to her blog. During the Halloween season she updates it way more thant her regular website:

http://brittadotcom.livejournal.com/145362.html

And here is her blog dedicated to her book Eerie Elegance (which btw I have and love!):

http://eerieelegance.blogspot.com/


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you for the links, very good for halloween party food ideas.


----------

